# How fast are you?



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone else ever track their speed downhill? I used a gps app on my blackberry which is right on with my car speedo. Not sure of its exact accuracy downhill but I got it to 54mph on a diamond at blue mountain(PA) tried to beat it my last trip out at shawnee but it was not steep enough. Going to take it to VT next year and see if I can beat it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ive been dying to test myself. My navi is built into my car so i cant take that out with me

Did u straight line down or were you making wide open turns?


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I've never tracked it.. I only have the TomTom app on my WinMo phone and the speedo is super small and hard to read while riding. However, your thread got me thinking that I should look for something more suitable for riding that I can glance at quickly. I found This. It's called GPS Spedometer for Windows Mobile phones. I'll report back later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

I was headed down straight, I did not leave the phone in my hands to try and read it. I can set a new track and put it in my pocket and at the end it tells me my max speed.


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

I have clocked myself with a couple of different apps that store my highest speed so that i don't have to hold my phone in my hand while riding. I have hit 56 mph at Loveland. I want to get to 60mph, but don't think it will happen this season with the warm up happening.

--buba


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

My GF has a blackberry...ill try to see if Sprint has that APP too


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> My GF has a blackberry...ill try to see if Sprint has that APP too


download blackstar its free and works great, you can use it for other shit too, I use mine to find my tree stands when hunting in diff areas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Bubalouie said:


> I have clocked myself with a couple of different apps that store my highest speed so that i don't have to hold my phone in my hand while riding. I have hit 56 mph at Loveland. I want to get to 60mph, but don't think it will happen this season with the warm up happening.
> 
> --buba


Yea I wanted 60 myself, going to try next year I think my riding has improved alot so might be possible. Has to be a steep enough mountain though.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ok cool thx ill check it out.

BTW if u want a nice steep trail, if u like to ride in PA, you have to hit up camelback's THE ASP.
Ive reached some ungodly speeds there in a fraction of a second.

You can also try Okemo's Fast Lane or Stratton's Test Pilot>>> this trail is pretty long and empty everytime. I love to open the after burners there


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

Steep is good, but the fastest runs are very hard packed or almost ice.

I would caution that the icy runs make it very difficult to stop. If you are bombing one of these runs, make sure that you are not around ANY other people.

--buba


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

The ASP is good but I'm still kinda new (first year on the board, was a skiier) and the ASP is not a "smooth" trail nothing at camelback really is I don't feel comfy bombing this trail 

Went to Mt Snow this year and the hills were like glass I could fly with no sudden rough terrain.



Mr. Polonia said:


> ok cool thx ill check it out.
> 
> BTW if u want a nice steep trail, if u like to ride in PA, you have to hit up camelback's THE ASP.
> Ive reached some ungodly speeds there in a fraction of a second.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Bubalouie said:


> Steep is good, but the fastest runs are very hard packed or almost ice.
> 
> I would caution that the icy runs make it very difficult to stop. If you are bombing one of these runs, make sure that you are not around ANY other people.
> 
> --buba


common sense.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

The last I carried a GPS, I found I couldn't take my eyes off the run long enough to read the speed at just under 40 mph on the moderate pitches of a blue run. (My GPS doesn't record speed.) Things were faster on the steeper sections of that blue, and much faster on the black runs. I'm sure in excess of 50 mph.

Many years ago in a Super G event, we calculated our average speeds were above 50mph. The gates were set straight enough, that it was almost a straight shot down on that icy black. We all contended that the winner would be the person with biggest stones to keep off their edges in what was virtually a top to bottom tuck. That seemed to hold true. We also predicted someone would get hurt. Someone did.

Be careful in those straight rocket lines, and please be sure you maintain enough control to stop or avert catastrophe if someone zigs in front of you.


----------



## Mike.M (Mar 4, 2010)

i question the accuracy of the cell phone GPS and speed tracking apps.

I think the best way to track speed is to follow around a ski racer, who is used to being timed and shot with radar guns. Olympic level downhill skiers max out around 70mph and I argue that a fast snowboarder at a resort tops out around 55mph which is jacket flapping speed.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

The fastest i ever went was 60 miles/hour getting towed behind a snowmobile. Fastest in switch was 50 miles/hour man was that sketchy.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

These guys supposedly reach 141kmph (87mph) I'm not sure I belive it, the trail they were running was quite choppy for that kind of speed.
YouTube - 141 km/hr snowboard video


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

HUNT24/7 said:


> These guys supposedly reach 141kmph (87mph) I'm not sure I belive it, the trail they were running was quite choppy for that kind of speed.
> YouTube - 141 km/hr snowboard video


That is hauling ass for sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Mike.M said:


> i question the accuracy of the cell phone GPS and speed tracking apps.


Disagree, the gps on my phone is exact with my speedometer in the car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Yup, thats why I put not sure of the exact speed.



Snowolf said:


> There is a slight error factor when using GPS on a slope. It has to do with the accuracy limitations with vertical position. A GPS is very accurate when pinpointing position horizontally. It has a much bigger error factor when pinpointing vertically. This is why a GPS approach in an aircraft is still considered a non precision approach and the minimums are higher unless coupled with a ground based WAAS system.
> 
> When calculating downhill speed, this vertical error enters the equation and you can be as much as 10% off in either direction. GPS will give you a very good "ballpark" number, but if it is reading 50 MPH, you might be doing 50, 45 or 55.
> 
> On average, I cruise most of the mountain`s groomers in the 30 to 40 MPH range. Steeps are done much slower for safety and I have only opened it up a couple of times on a super stiff, long free ride board on perfect fresh corduroy. My GPS read 67 MPH and it was absolutely terrifying.....


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

HUNT24/7 said:


> These guys supposedly reach 141kmph (87mph) I'm not sure I belive it, the trail they were running was quite choppy for that kind of speed.
> YouTube - 141 km/hr snowboard video


i dont buy that shit for one minute..

first of all, it looked like spring time conditions, and secondly, the snow was choppy.
there was one point in the video when the cameraman takes a traverse and at the end was a little jump. He was pretty much going the same speed as he claims (141kph) and he barely flew off that jump.

And also, would anyone really in their right minds be playing around with the camera going that fast??? i dont think so.

Maybe u can go that fast if ur riding Valdez, AK but not in a family resort.

BShit


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Sure - it is possible. I have gone twice as fast as that and it was on the bunny slope.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm boom gnarly fast. I have to hold back because women get pregnant just watching me


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

HUNT24/7 said:


> These guys supposedly reach 141kmph (87mph) I'm not sure I belive it, the trail they were running was quite choppy for that kind of speed.
> YouTube - 141 km/hr snowboard video


I need 4 things to do that:
1)Refried Beans
2)Lighter
3)Clear slope and lots of luck
4)New pants waiting at the bottom

Seriously though, they weren't going that fast. More than likely what happened is the GPS lost signal for a little while, and when it regained it, it miscalculated the speed. Also, as Snowolf said, GPS units can run into issues pinpointing vertical position(need 3 satellites for and accurate 2D fix, 4 for an accurate 3D fix if I recall right). There is a way around that issue on some units, and that's to load TOPO maps prior to the run. But, you then have the issue with the snow throwing off the topo.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Straick said:


> More than likely what happened is the GPS lost signal for a little while, and when it regained it, it miscalculated the speed.


Or they did it in the car on the way to the mtn. That gps will save top speed untill that speed is beaten, I have one like it & my top speed is at 153 in my car & has been for a long time.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ok cool thx ill check it out.
> 
> BTW if u want a nice steep trail, if u like to ride in PA, you have to hit up camelback's THE ASP.
> Ive reached some ungodly speeds there in a fraction of a second.
> ...


jesus, the fast lane is always so icy though. i wouldnt want to fall on that!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

When I'm on the mountain, I have ADHD. I always go off and hit little kickers here, stall off walls there, tail press everywhere, fart, burp, rinse, repeat. Basically, straight and fast is boring for me. Doesn't keep my attention and interest 

BTW, this reminded me of my last outing. My group of less experienced friends challenged me to a race since they never see me bomb. Needless to say, I was unstrapped and sitting down at the bottom well before they caught me. I shrugged and said, that was boring. Now lets go find something hit


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> . Needless to say, I was unstrapped and sitting down at the bottom well before they caught me. I shrugged and said, that was boring. Now lets go find something hit


i always knew u were one of the modest ones:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Leo said:


> When I'm on the mountain, I have ADHD. I always go off and hit little kickers here, stall off walls there, tail press everywhere, fart, burp, rinse, repeat. Basically, straight and fast is boring for me. Doesn't keep my attention and interest
> 
> BTW, this reminded me of my last outing. My group of less experienced friends challenged me to a race since they never see me bomb. Needless to say, I was unstrapped and sitting down at the bottom well before they caught me. I shrugged and said, that was boring. Now lets go find something hit



No reason to bomb all the time but it sure as shit nice once in a while.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Leo said:


> When I'm on the mountain, I have ADHD. I always go off and hit little kickers here, stall off walls there, tail press everywhere, fart, burp, rinse, repeat. Basically, straight and fast is boring for me. Doesn't keep my attention and interest
> 
> BTW, this reminded me of my last outing. My group of less experienced friends challenged me to a race since they never see me bomb. Needless to say, I was unstrapped and sitting down at the bottom well before they caught me. I shrugged and said, that was boring. Now lets go find something hit


Im with you i see guys just bombing down the groomers. BOOORING!

You'll find me bouncing off the groom into the lightly tracked powder and tree's and wind lips the groomers made...

Fastest ive gone just cruising that my iphone gps listed was 37mph, im still working on the whole speed thing. But i have a shorter board so i dont feel as comfortable as when i ride the 158 Heritage i am trying.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I ride a 158 right now. It's the perfect all-mountain size for me at 175-80lbs. I'm going 155-156 for my next board. I do bomb once in a while, but it is pretty rare. I used to bomb all the time, but now I'm just all about making full use of the terrain ahead of me. Michigan hills are so small, I'm in no rush to get to the bottom :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

approx 2 minutes, at best!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Birk said:


> approx 2 minutes, at best!


Your boyfriend must hate you


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

foreplay is amazing though.

anywho, yeah.. watching that video... no offense meant to the guys as they are going at a good pace.. but that looked like average speeds for average riders when they go pretty fast. i'd call em at 100km. still a great speed, so not a shot at them at all. 

forget where it is but don't they use radar at one of the parks in cali or somewhere to make sure you'll clear the gap on the big hits? apparently you need 80km or something just to make it... now that is asking for trouble.


oh... another note... if you are going for speed.. please wear a helmet... man... scares me watching non helmeted people try dangerous shit. i'm getting old.

given... the fastest recorded speed is over 200km/h on a board... pretty crazy.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

jmb320 said:


> Your boyfriend must hate you


if i did swing that way, it would still be 2 goddamn good minuites!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

jmb320 said:


> Anyone else ever track their speed downhill? I used a gps app on my blackberry which is right on with my car speedo. Not sure of its exact accuracy downhill but I got it to 54mph on a diamond at blue mountain(PA) tried to beat it my last trip out at shawnee but it was not steep enough. Going to take it to VT next year and see if I can beat it.


Oh great, now not only do we have beginners bombing hills, we have people will cell phones bombing hills.

(kidding)

I do it every once in awhile, gotta love the g-force when you go from steep to flat!


----------



## SnowtoriousBIG (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought this thread I made might be relevant. I would think that people would be more interested in tracking their runs with the advent of all these "smart" phones. Anyway, I think my top speed ever since I began tracking is 47mph. I've never claimed to be a big bomber so that makes sense, it was still pretty fast though. Anyway, heres the link http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/26697-gps-tracks-while-riding.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i dont buy that shit for one minute..
> 
> first of all, it looked like spring time conditions, and secondly, the snow was choppy.
> there was one point in the video when the cameraman takes a traverse and at the end was a little jump. He was pretty much going the same speed as he claims (141kph) and he barely flew off that jump.
> ...


Word! Don't try to pull this lie on a skeptical New Yorker!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Hit 59.4 one time on a groomer at Big White in Canada. Praying that i wouldn't catch an edge


----------

